# Bought the Wrangler today



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

97 Sahara 5 speed 4x4 4.0 full hard doors/soft top 103K with a 7 foot Western poly board power angle. Don't know what model it is, but it is three years old. Clutch is recent, as was the tranny, brakes are good

Need to cut and weld a small section of the frame, but the jeep is tight as a drum otherwise. 

Going to change out the BFG AT tires to something that handles snow better, I'll take suggestions there.

Also, as previously stated, I'm looking to tune up the suspension to something HD so I can haul around three shovelors and a few-500lbs of salt at the same time. Sovelors won't be in the jeep when plowing, just transpo from house to house, usually less than an eighth mile or so.


----------



## hobbyjeep (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds nice...I don't plow with mine, but do wheelin with it. Check the web they make a glove to fix frame. You just need to cut bottom of frame channel and weld glove in place. I'm assuming rust is in rear by trailing arms.


----------



## Rockdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used these guys autorust.com before to repair my Jeep frame. They make prefabricated frame section. Makes the repair much easier and looks clean


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Rockdaddy;1573024 said:


> I've used these guys autorust.com before to repair my Jeep frame. They make prefabricated frame section. Makes the repair much easier and looks clean


Thanks very much. I was actually just talking to Jerry, one of the owners there. Looks like thats the route that I will be going...


----------

